# any CABE ers live near staples minnesota?



## charliechaindrive (Nov 8, 2011)

Hello everybody, I was curious of anybody who collects these awesom "two wheeled wonders" lived near staples minnesota. If anybody does I could go over to the local community center and ask if we could use the gym For a bike show/ swapmeet.  Its a good plan and we also have a pool there. Just a little thought; if anybody has a evinrude please, bring it! That's one bike that I want to cross of my "bucket list" of bikes I want to ride (haha I bet some people have a list like this too) I will have a few of my bikes there if it does becomes a reality so please pm or just post on this thread. if quite a few people are thinking of appearing there please notifie me so I can arrange catering and other maddnes like that.


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 8, 2011)

Sounds interesting. We are about 125 miles south of Staples.

We did our first swap this fall at Andover High, which is an annual swap, and the turn out was poor, sales were even worse, everyone agreed.
Not sure why, maybe the economy? maybe the time of year? maybe inadequate advertising? 

We sold a few really cheap bikes and a few parts- would not have covered our gas to Staples tho'. Let me know what you think you can put together and we will consider it. Snow will be flying soon...

Darcie


----------



## charliechaindrive (Nov 8, 2011)

Horay! Its always good to have a starting point but another thing, if anybody has motorised bicycles we mite be able to have races if I can talk the cops into letting us use a road behind our high-school that's straight as a arrow and probably not a quarter mile but its good enough. And I've been thinking of signs allredy and I was thinking of having the CABE wrighten onthe top and a blue evinrude zooming down the road. And in the caption "bike show and swapmeet from the CABE*
                                    *Classic and antique bicycle excange".  
The asterict is the definiton of the cabe on the bottom of the sign


----------



## charliechaindrive (Nov 9, 2011)

*ok! we can use the gym at the community center!*

I talked to the manager today and we can use the gym and the rec room, on Monday I half to talk to a guy on the fee for renting the gym for the day so there mite be a small admission fee ( haven't set a ammount but its going to be les than 5$) so its going to be somtime next week!!!!!


----------



## charliechaindrive (Nov 9, 2011)

*anybody planing on attending?*

There's gona be free food and you can have 5 bikes per person, and one side of gym is the show the other is swap meet


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi. If i may add you might want to put out a Craigslist add saying swap meet and the details about it advertising is every thing

Nick.


----------



## charliechaindrive (Nov 10, 2011)

*good idea*

I got my friend who's helping me organise the event post the info on craigslist alredy but we need to talk to the guys at the community center for the hours of the swapmeet/ show


----------

